# kernel 2.6.3 i problemik ...[bootsplash , nvidia]

## fallow

hello . ostatnio postanowilem sobie zmienic 2.6.3_rc3 na 2.6.3,tak z ciekawosci , i natknalem sie na taki oto problem  :Smile: 

po skompilowaniu i ustawienu konfiguracji kernela tak jak zawsze robilem to od czasu 2.6.0 podczas bootowania z nowego 2.6.3 natknalem sie na cos takiego :

-->>

 Uniform MultiPlatform E-IDE driver Revision 7.00alpha2

vp_ide : IDE CONTROLEER ad PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

vp_ide : chipset revision 6

vp_ide : not 100% native mode , will probe irqs later 

vp_ide : VIA vt82c686b(rev 40) IDE UDMA 100 

            controller on pci0000:00:07.1

ide0 : BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007,BIOS settings,hda:DMA,hdb:pio

ide0 : BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f,BIOS settings,hda:DMA,hdb:pio

hda: ST3120026A,ATA DISK DRIVE

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7 ,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-ST CDRW GCE 8240B,ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM 

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

i tak bylo zawsze od czasu 2.6.0 , w 2.4.2x tez az tu nagle 

pojawia sie jeszcze taka linijka : 

-->> hda : max request size 1024KiB <<---

i w tym momencie system sie zawiesza ....i nicosc ...

czytalem sobie dokumentacje , probowalem powylaczac cos w driverze podczas bootowania ale bez zmian zawsze pojawia sie ta linijka o max request i pozniej zawieszenie ...

w 2.6.0,2.6.1,2.6.2 i 2.6.3-rc3 wszystko bylo ok 

probowalem takze roznie kompilowac  2.6.3  z roznymi ustawienia driverow dyskow i zawsze to samo

uzylem tez .config od 2.6.3-rc3 , bo pomyslalem ze gdzies cos zrobilem nie tak , ale dalej to samo 

gdzie tkwi blad , moze jakas poprawka ktora wprowadzono do driver`a jednak nie dziala z moim sprzetem ?

plyta to abit kt7e , na via-kt133 , hdd to seagate barracuda 5 120gb 8 mb cache.Last edited by fallow on Thu Feb 19, 2004 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxian

I Don't speek polish, but it seems that i also have exact the same problem ;-(

----------

## fallow

hm, so i`m not alone in this ...

i think maybe it is result of bug in new 2.6.3 ide or via driver

reporting this bug to developers will be a nice idea propably  :Smile:  ?

----------

## fallow

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138854

----------

## fallow

okazalo sie , ze jest blad w w bootsplashu w obecnych zrodlach gentoo-dev i love, nowy bootsplash 0.6-r8 rozwiazuje ten problem, ja korzystalem z 2.6.3-love1 , aby upgradowac bootsplash w love do nowego ,posluzylem sie "zwykla" wersja 2.6.3 spatchwana przez "bootsplash_patch" z bootsplash`a 0-6-r8, kilka pikow kompilowalo sie z bledami ( w love i dev sources) , wiec te ktore kompilowaly sie z bledem zastapilem tymi ze spatchowanego 2.6.3 (bylo tylko kilka wszystkie do obslugi vesafb) , nastepnie mialem problem z instalacja driverow nvidia , ale nowe nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r1 instaluje sie bez problemu , dziala juz z 2.6.3  :Smile:   :Smile: 

tak wiec po kilku zabiegach wszystko jest w porzadku  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Ale fooshmoo, ja sobie wole zassac z kernel.org zrodelka i samodzielnie popatchowac  :Wink: 

----------

